# Funny Danes Eating Surströmming



## Alex (12/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## acorn (12/4/17)

They were asking for it, according to Wikipedia:
When a can of surströmming is opened, the contents release a strong and sometimes overwhelming odor. The dish is ordinarily eaten OUTDOORS. 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

acorn said:


> They were asking for it, according to Wikipedia:
> When a can of surströmming is opened, the contents release a strong and sometimes overwhelming odor. The dish is ordinarily eaten OUTDOORS.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


Vrot rooi aas. Rotten red bait. Add some salt, garlic, a drop of lemon juice and slide it down your throat like an oyster. Its an acquired taste I must admit...


----------



## RichJB (27/4/17)

I know some Swedes/Finns in a chatroom I frequent, who will kill to get hold of this stuff. Or maybe kill to avoid having to eat it. I couldn't quite make it out as their English isn't that good. Their other favoured dishes are kottbullar (meat balls) and lingonsylt (some sort of fruity jam iirc).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

